# North Carolina gets back on track



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> CHAPEL HILL, N.C. (AP) - Ivory Latta wouldn't let North Carolina fall victim to another upset loss.
> 
> Executing the Tar Heels' inside-first plan with efficiency, Latta scored 21 points to help No. 2 North Carolina bounce back from a surprising upset loss with a 93-70 rout of Miami on Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6483714


----------

